# More pictures!



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

One of my girls, Midnight









One of my newer boys Smokey(splash.. maybe fox?)

















Samson my brindle boy









Smokey on the top and one of the newer boys on the bottom(hes a undermarked satin brindle)









This picture turned out funky but this is my creamy satin girl, still thinking of a name for her









And one of my pew(hoping he changes to himmi though) the flash washed out this picture.. Still trying to figure out proper lighting on all these pictures lol


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi cuties! I'd snatch the pew/himi


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah hes my favorite out of all my PEW's.. It appears him and possibly one of his brothers may turn out to be himmi, but for now hes just a pew.. Really hoping they turn out himmi though haha  They where born roughly around 8/27(so I was told) so we will see how they turn out lol. Either way there one of my fav. The pictures really turned out funky looking color wise lol. Had to work with bad lighting. But otherwise, I like how they turned out . My fav would probably be the picture of midnight though. Thats the only mousie that actually posed for me and the color wasnt horribly off or washed out


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i love Smokey and they creamy satin girl, who about Stirling as a name?

I find the best pics i get with mine are taking outside in natural light. A pain in the bum with naughty babies who wont stay still lol


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> i love Smokey and they creamy satin girl, who about Stirling as a name?
> 
> I find the best pics i get with mine are taking outside in natural light. A pain in the bum with naughty babies who wont stay still lol


oo I like Stirling 
Ill have to find a good day to take them outside for pictures. Id get sooo much better pictures with natural lighting lol.. That way they wont be funny colored or washed out by the flash


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I like Midnight's ears and love Smokey's coat!


----------

